# heating



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All
Just returned from a week in the Benidorm area, object was to look at property. Well it rained and rained, tornado, hail, sand storm. A very good reality check, it does not always have perfect weather in the area.
Will be returning in June, hopefully a bit better.
Question, when buying a property obviously heating will be required at some stage.
What's the best when looking at property in the Costa Blanca area?
Probably been answered elsewhere but please indulge me.
Regards to all
T


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tonemar said:


> Hi All
> Just returned from a week in the Benidorm area, object was to look at property. Well it rained and rained, tornado, hail, sand storm. A very good reality check, it does not always have perfect weather in the area.
> Will be returning in June, hopefully a bit better.
> Question, when buying a property obviously heating will be required at some stage.
> ...


We have a log fire and have spent around €65 pn logs this year so far. We also have a couple of oil radiators
We do seem to have had an extended run of windy weather this year


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

tonemar said:


> Hi All
> Just returned from a week in the Benidorm area, object was to look at property. Well it rained and rained, tornado, hail, sand storm. A very good reality check, it does not always have perfect weather in the area.
> Will be returning in June, hopefully a bit better.
> Question, when buying a property obviously heating will be required at some stage.
> ...


Hi - it's a very subjective question - my other half has very poor circulation (prob due to diabetes) and that means she feels the cold first (we've been here since May last year). We found that since the winter arrived we need around 50 euros per month for electricity, which includes hot/cold air-con. We use the heating to warm up the whole flat for an hour or so morning and evening and then a halogen-heater to heat the living room when needed otherwise. She still wraps herself up in a blanket in the evenings, but then she did that in the UK with the central heating on most of the day.

By April we expect to switch the heating off - but no guarantees of course

Hope this helps - but as I say - it's subjective - we're all different - and in our case we have hot/cold air-con

Cheers

Steve


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our first home here was hopeless when winter came and we froze. There was a single log fire which collapsed the first time we used it. We then bought a gas heater which we still have and it is very effective. Also a couple of oil radiators and an electric fan heater (expensive to run but warms up the room very quickly). Efficient air con units can also provide heat and the newer ones are surprisingly cheap to run. A villa we look after in the summer is having them installed soon and the owners, an elderly couple want to use them in winter for heat so it will be interesting to see how it works out for them.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes it can get chilly but with a combination of log and gas fires, some stylish heavy curtains and a few layers of clothes we keep mostly cosy and enjoy the health benefits of not being in stuffy over hot conditions.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fortunately I live in the Canaries where we do not need heating.

However my father he used to live north of Benidorm, in a place called El Portet, near Moraira. For the winters he had two portable gas fire, which he said sufficed.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

I only visit my house in Alicante for holidays , but I was there for 2 weeks in January and found that I would use the bottled gas heater for a couple of hours in the mornings and evening, plus the hot / cold aircon in the bedroom for an hour before bed. The gas lasted for the 2 weeks I was there and still hadn't ran out.

This is in a house of 45 sq m living space.


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We use the log burner when the weather is cold. The past 2 weeks or so we have just put on the gas fire for a short while.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We have only been here since February & I am not a chilly mortal - so was amazed at how cold it is at nights......

We have invested in some oil heaters !!......... No regrets, though !


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

it will also depend on the style of your home, we have extremely thick walls as we live in a finca so although it can get very cold, once you have warmed the place up its great - we use a log fire as our main heating and have 2 low energy wall panel heaters (one in the bedroom and one in the office) 

be careful with gas fires as they can cause damp if you don't keep the place aired and the electric fires can be costly unless you can get a low energy one


----------

